# 08 Trek Madone 5.1 vs. 07 Specialized Roubaix Expert



## unagidon (Jun 16, 2007)

Just wanted to get people's opinion on Roubaix Expert vs. Trek Madone. I'm currently riding a 06 Giant OCR2 (aluminum) and after test riding a carbon bike, have a huge desire to upgrade. Any thoughts on the two bikes? I like them both, although the new Treks do look cool with the seat mast, and thick tubing. I'm posting this exact same message on the Specialized board to see what type of response I'll get. Thanks.


----------



## msc805 (Jun 16, 2007)

The trek would be the better bike of the two since for a few reasons, the ride quality is much nicer, the geometry is not "slow" like the roubaix, and the best part IT'S MADE IN THE USA unlike the specialized. 
But seriously ride both bikes and you will feel the difference, the trek frame is setup to be extremely comfortable with a higher hand position than the old madones but is still quick and lively. The the biggest complaint about the roubaix is the slow handling. 

The best part is that the madone looks way better to.


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

A better comparison might be the Tarmac and Madone. I've been test riding a bunch lately and I've narrowed my search down to the Madone, Tarmac Team, and LeMond Zurich (or Beunos Aires). If I had to make a choice today, it would most likely be either the LeMond or Tarmac Team (leaning toward the Tarmac). All are great bikes, so you should give them a try. Make sure the test ride is long enough to get a feel for the bike.


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

The 5.1 is not made in USA


----------



## RoadCube (Nov 22, 2006)

5.1 is OCLV and made in USA 4.5 is TCT and Asian
RC


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

You right, somehow I forgot there is a 4.5 now. The 5.1 is US OCLV and the 4.5 is TCT. The 4.5 also has a regular seatpost


----------



## unagidon (Jun 16, 2007)

to be honest, I'm actually leaning more towards 5.2. But, I figured 5.1 would be a more fair price comparison between the two bikes. I'm relatively new to biking, so I it's almost difficult for me to feel a big difference between high-end bikes. Aluminum vs. Carbon - yes. I test rode a Roubaix SL Dura-Ace ($6k) and it felt good, but not significantly better than a $3k bike. I also test rode a 5.2 Madone. Problem is, I'm short and can never test ride the bikes in my size (i.e. a 50cm). Anyway, I know I'll likely lean towards a Madone, but just wnated to get more advice from people with more experience.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

the two bikes fit quite a bit differently, get the one that fits you the best. Personally I think a Roubaix rides better than a Madone; but a madone doesn't fit me either. The Roubaix can be adjusted to be plenty fast as well, probably not the best Crit bike, but just fine for anything else. Best way to make either bike fast is to ride them a lot.


----------

